# Deep Purple - Lazy



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Probably considered old school by many. But, to me, this is a great band at the top of their game. And not just smokin' guitar - a great band performance and tune:

[video=youtube;YPM6ni4bQzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPM6ni4bQzc[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Probably considered old school by many. But, to me, this is a great band at the top of their game. And not just smokin' guitar - a great band performance and tune:
> 
> [video=youtube;YPM6ni4bQzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPM6ni4bQzc[/video]


No argument here.

A classic tune. I once learned the guitar parts note for note for a student.

Doing that gave me an even greater appreciation for Blackmore, and yes, the entire band.

I have been a huge fan since round the time Machine Head was released. I love Machine Head, but Who Do We Think We Are and Burn are my two favourites.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd like to throw 'In Rock' and 'Made in Japan' in there as well .


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

One of the Classic albums of all time. I still play the vinyl at get togethers.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

If you're free October 6th, my Deep Purple tribute band Perfect Strangers is playin' Greenfields...and we definitely play Lazy 



bagpipe said:


> Probably considered old school by many. But, to me, this is a great band at the top of their game. And not just smokin' guitar - a great band performance and tune:
> 
> [video=youtube;YPM6ni4bQzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPM6ni4bQzc[/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Is that in Ottawa?


nonreverb said:


> If you're free October 6th, my Deep Purple tribute band Perfect Strangers is playin' Greenfields...and we definitely play Lazy


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Yup, @ Greenfields Pub in Barrhaven. A suburb of Ottawa.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Who Do We Think We Are is also a favourite of mine.

[video=youtube;e2JaiykYJCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2JaiykYJCU[/video]




Milkman said:


> No argument here.
> 
> A classic tune. I once learned the guitar parts note for note for a student.
> 
> ...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> If you're free October 6th, my Deep Purple tribute band Perfect Strangers is playin' Greenfields...and we definitely play Lazy


I'll try to make it. I'm guessing you guys wont have any problems finding a Hammond!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A B3 through Marshalls !!!!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lazy is my favourite cut off Machine Head. I bought the Machine head reissue on vinyl a couple of years ago after not having a copy for a couple decades. I listen to it regularly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I like playing 'anyone's daughter' (Fireball) 
on acoustic. Great campfire song.

[video=youtube;N8_dY9YCBf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8_dY9YCBf4[/video]


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Rat Bat Blue...one of my alltime favourite Deep Purple Songs!



davetcan said:


> Who Do We Think We Are is also a favourite of mine.
> 
> [video=youtube;e2JaiykYJCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2JaiykYJCU[/video]


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

We use a Hammond through a Marshall stack and a Leslie, a Rhodes electric piano and I believe were gonna talk the keyboard player into using an ARP Quadra synth. I use an AC30 which most of the studio albums were recorded with, an ampeg SVT Classic/ 8x10 rig for bass, plus video screen, full costumes and various other effect paraphernalia...it's a hoot to put on 



bagpipe said:


> I'll try to make it. I'm guessing you guys wont have any problems finding a Hammond!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Purple was certainly on influence on my playing, as well as a good listen.

Jon Lord will be missed--even after retiring from Purple he still did his own thing & played some Purple live--including Lazy.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> We use a Hammond through a Marshall stack and a Leslie, a Rhodes electric piano and I believe were gonna talk the keyboard player into using an ARP Quadra synth. I use an AC30 which most of the studio albums were recorded with, an ampeg SVT Classic/ 8x10 rig for bass, plus video screen, full costumes and various other effect paraphernalia...it's a hoot to put on


that sounds bodacious!! if you ever come to TO I will go


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I'd like to throw 'In Rock' and 'Made in Japan' in there as well .


Child in Time.............One of my all time favorite tracks.

Regards


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

where's that 'like' button when you want it?
i've never heard any guy hit the high's like
Gillian does on 'child'

[video=youtube;a-K038-0tF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-K038-0tF8[/video]


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Yup count me in as a LAZY (and just about every classic Purple cut) fan. My band also plays Lazy every gig (now I couldn't look like Ritchie if I wore a wig, and I don't think they make black satin pants that size for me....and you wouldnt want to see that anyway, so Non-reverb has got me there) and it goes over GREAT every time.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I always thought of "lazy" as deep purples version of "steppin' out" 

the riffs are sorta similar & they are both total guitar debauchery


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Lazy...like i said on a diff thread......all the blues guys are going whattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt best player gl all Percy


----------

